# Advice needed for homemade Riesling type wine (edi



## Guapo (Mar 4, 2010)

My wife and I are thinking of making a 5 gallon batch of Welches White grape wine and adding nuances from fruit. We want to arrive at a Riesling type flavor, just not with Riesling grape. It all started with me making a 1 gallon Welches white grape and the flavor being really to our liking. I'm thinking of using:

12 to 15 cans White Grape Juice
2 -3 green Apples
Limes and or Lemons (2-3 with zest)
Oranges (2-3 with zest)
pears (2-3)
elderflower's (2 ounces ?)
maybe some pineapple chunks

Anyway, I'd love to hear some input from you wine enthusiasts/eccentrics/elders/alchemists/codgers/pro's etc.


----------



## Scott (Mar 4, 2010)

I guess I fall under the etc area since not muchinput except it sounds like a really good receipe. Might be the lemons and oranges overpower the apples??? One way to find out


Keep us posted Guapo


----------



## grapeman (Mar 4, 2010)

It sounds like a nice recipe, but I wouldn't call it a Riesling. The juice base you are using is Niagara. The aromatics of that are totally different from Riesling. That would be like calling Corncord - Merlot..................


----------



## Guapo (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks Appleman, yes as I said we "like" the flavor of the Welches (Niagara)
and want to add the nuances of a Riesling wine. Many Rieslings have the nuances listed in my previous post. There are others too, but, I guess what I'm asking for is "How much should I use to get the subtle nuances of a riesling into my Niagra. Don't most wineries add flavorings to the varietals to arrive at a distinct product before or after fermentation? I may be wrong here, but I have heard that they do. Sorry, I'm not too good at 'splaining myself.


----------



## grapeman (Mar 5, 2010)

I don't think any reputable winery would be adding flavorings to their wines to arrive at a different wine. That would only likely be the cheap knockoff producers. I'm not saying there is anything wrong with it, just that most reputable wineries let the grapes dictate the nuances of the wine. You can affect flavors with use of yeasts, fermentation temperatures, etc. This is why there are so many subtle variations in a varietal wine. I can offer no amounts of additives to put in. I know the different white wine grapes I grow all have different aspects and contributions and you can arrive at what you want through blending them.


Good luck with the experiment. If nothing else you can make another batch of the Welch's you like. They do sell flavorings, such as apple, peach, nectarine, etc, but they all taste like flavorings- not the real thing.


----------



## Guapo (Mar 5, 2010)

Sorry for my lack of knowledge with grape wine Appleman, I guess this post really sounds crazy. I personally love the fruit wines and have never cared much for the dry grape varietals. I do like the German wines and so does the wife. I think we will give this a go and hope for something drinkable, and perhaps something more. I believe I will really like this one, along with a planned Tropical fruit wine. Thanks for your input!



n


----------



## grapeman (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey it's no problem. It will probably make a great tasting mixture, it just won't be a Riesling. That is only a name. Make up one of your own for it so your friends and family will know it is something special.


----------



## hannabarn (Mar 9, 2010)

You know, the only people you have to satisfy is you and your better half! If you make it and like it, call it anything you want!!!


----------



## Guapo (Mar 9, 2010)

perhaps gnat pee


----------



## hannabarn (Mar 9, 2010)




----------



## whino-wino (Mar 9, 2010)

You at least need to make it sound fancy. Try "Pipi de Moucheron", which is the French translation of "gnat pee".


----------



## Guapo (Mar 9, 2010)

Pipi de Moucheron, I like that!


----------



## Guapo (Mar 15, 2010)

*



El Guapo's Alabama Pipi de Moucheron



</font></font>*


----------



## Guapo (Mar 22, 2010)

Finally got it started and into a secondary. Man, does it smell wonderful!!





We trimmed the recipe down to a 3 gallon batch, 9 cans of juice, 2 grapefruit (juiced) w/ zest, 2 limes (juiced) w/ zest, 5 med. Granny Smith (green) apples diced and 3 cups pineapple chunks.


----------



## xanxer82 (Mar 23, 2010)

looking nice! hope you added some pectic enzyme.


----------



## Guapo (Mar 23, 2010)

Sure did xanxer82! Actually, the top off bottle is starting to clear already. Hope it's a good omen!


----------



## ithink2020 (Oct 20, 2010)

How did this turn out? Got any pics of the finished product?


----------

